# The Germans of World War two had some quality military songs.



## taskforceiron (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Headshot (Oct 3, 2010)

Fuck the nazi's, I don't care what the fuck they sang!  No offense meant to you, fuck nazi's, they are the scum of the Earth.  I wish we could line them all up for the  Bear Jew to deal with....hell, I'd even hold his hat.


----------



## taskforceiron (Oct 3, 2010)

I believe many of these songs were written before the Nazis came to power.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 3, 2010)

taskforceiron said:


> I believe many of these songs were written before the Nazis came to power.


 
How's your German?  Do you understand the words of the vid you posted?


----------



## AWP (Oct 3, 2010)

x SF med said:


> How's your German?  Do you understand the words of the vid you posted?


 
The Nazi lover with his Russian fetish is gone, joining the ranks of TaskForceBanned.

Banhammer uber alles.


----------



## Headshot (Oct 3, 2010)

I said fuck nazi's, I don't care if they're singing God Bless America, they're shit on the sole of humanity and it doesn't matter when the songs were written because it's being sung by nazi's.  If I had the mod gun I'd close this thread just because it has nazi's singing in it.  Fuck nazi's!


----------



## AWP (Oct 3, 2010)

And the esteemed Ranger is correct.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 3, 2010)

OH NO FREE's FRIEND IS GONE


----------

